#  - >   >    ?
!  ,  ,  , ,  .    ?     ?          ?        .     - ?

----------

,

     .   -    .    ,    .  ,     .   -         .     ,       .     20 ,   ,    ,          .        ,   ,       .  ,    ,     .        .     .          ,            .   -,   ,      .    ,   "" .    :  ,        .      .   ,   -       -   .  
 ,

----------

